# Avatar



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

So I've been on this forum for over two months but still don't have an avatar. I don't really want to put a person on there, nor do i want to put a picture of me on there (generally not too favorable of being in pictures). I don't think i want an object on there, i thought about a cartoon because that's "abstract" to me. I'm leaning towards a character, symbol, something like that. I'm not the idealist type of person, but i am when it comes to stuff like this. Even though I could easily change it at any time, i always have this feeling of permanence when it comes to a seemingly minute thing like that. I guess its the same reason i have not picked a tattoo design. I want something that will symbolize me, without being overtly personal. I kind of want something deep, aesthetically pleasing, has an idea or concept behind it, and that i can keep for a while. 

I'm open to suggestions, i'm not going to be critical in a bad way, any suggestions would be appreciated. 
Of course, you'd probably need a lot more background info about me, so just ask (i rarely talk about myself on my own initiative, but if people ask, i'll most likely answer).


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

Do you have any hobbies or subjects of interest?
What is one of your most deeply held beliefs?
Do you identify with any characters from movies, books, TV shows, etc?
Does your username have any significance?


----------



## Amyrose (Jan 20, 2011)

Has your user name anything to do with Plaxico Buress?


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Just go on a digital art site and look for something that interests you. Maybe something abstract? Random stock photos are always nice too. I know a couple people on here have a default Windows background as their avatar.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

How about a scenic landscape or a favorite animal?


----------



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

I did get my username from Plaxico Burress, but I wouldn't put his picture as my avatar. I might go with a hobby, probably not an animal or scenery though. Maybe something abstract.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Put something in it that you think truly captures your MBTI type.

In example; the indifferent book.


----------



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

Digital Blasphemy 3D Wallpaper: Widescreen, Dual-Screen, Triple-Screen, iPhone4, iPad, Droid, XBox360, PS3, HDTV Backgrounds
deviantART: where ART meets application!
Flickr: Explore!
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket
Picasa Web Albums


----------



## trice (Nov 7, 2010)

something that goes with your name perhaps..


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

something appropriate and interesting 

maybe particularly artistic also


----------



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

Sweet, thanks for the suggestions, now I have to implement them (or one of them).


----------



## Amyrose (Jan 20, 2011)

I look forward to seeing what you choose.


----------

